# COM Surrogate DLLhost.exe problem (I think)



## Baynham3005 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello

I've been having this problem for a while and i finally decided i should do something about it so here goes.

Basically my computer will be running normally usually for about an hour/hour+1/2 when all of a sudden i find I can't run any programs or installs/updates except when I right click and run as administrator. Also windows explorer- the outline of the window appears but there is nothing else in the window.

I have run several virus scans and registry scans to no avail. The only problem that i can find is that a large amount of COM Surrogate dllhost.exe instances appear to be running. I have tried the Data Exectution Prevention method that some sites have suggested but the same thing keeps happening.

Please help as this has become a real pain. Any solutions will earn my eternal gratitude.

Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you know what is running under the dllhost?

For starters, The Resource Manager found under the "Performance" tab of the Task Manager may provide clues. Be sure to go to the "processes" tab first and check the box (lower-left) to "... show processes from all users..."

Another area to look at in Vista is the Software Explorer - it can be found under the Windows Defender/ Tools menu. Click on the drop-down menu once in Software Explorer. Sorry for non-complete instructions on this last one, I am running Windows 7, which does not have the same feature in Windows Defender as Vista.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Baynham3005 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have gone into the programs you have suggested and I can find the dllhost.exe processes that are running but I do not not know how to find out what is using them.

Apologies for my inability as I can be a bit of a noob at times


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Let me see if I can find something in your system logs that may shed light on this.

Please follow the instructions --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Attach the resulting zip file(s) to your next post.

For step #4 - the Health Report - hold off on that for now. What I would like you to do is wait until our COM Surrogate friend acts up - then run it. Maybe PERFMON can pick up additional information about it. You'll see the instructions, but to reiterate step #4 - 
START | type *perfmon /report* - there is a space after "perfmon" | the output will open up in IE in ~ 60 seconds | save it as an HTML file | zip it up & attach to a future post

No need for apologies -- this is a discovery process from which we both shall learn. There is no single solution nor a method by which to arrive at such in this case. So as we go along if you have any questions or if you see something that is out of place - please tell me. You know your system better than anyone.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Baynham3005 (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay i have the TSF_Vista_Support file but unfortunately due to the unique nature of my problem i am unable to run the health report

Is the TSF_Vista_Support file neessary of can you use the data collected by the other program????

Thank you for your help so far it is very much appriciated.


----------

